# Lab test result evaluation



## SJi (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi,

I've got lab results with values as follows:

TSH: 4.92 <0.27; 4.2>

fT4: 13.83 <12; 22>

fT3: 3.58 <3.1; 6.8>

I think it's still good, but would like to know your opinion too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You are quite hypo.

Is there a reason you had these tests run? How do you feel?


----------



## SJi (Feb 28, 2016)

I have problems which mimic hypothyroidism like dry skin, low body temp (35-36C range), fatigue, etc... It seems to me, there's some else yet causing these problems and I doubt my GP would put me on substitution for these slightly out of boundaries values.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You really should be on thyroid medication.


----------



## SJi (Feb 28, 2016)

Perhaps, but I don't think I could reach the medication, since how do you feel is not important.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Most good doctors who are in tune with more updated standards will use an upper limit of 3.0.

Can you get a second opinion.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I have problems which mimic hypothyroidism like dry skin, low body temp (35-36C range), fatigue, etc... It seems to me, there's some else yet causing these problems


Your lab results confirm you are hypothyroid.

If your current doctor will not prescribe some thyroid hormone replacement then you need to find another doctor who will.


----------



## SJi (Feb 28, 2016)

Yeah, I already heard about the upper limit.

I've spent last month and a half by finding new GP because I wanted someone of higher competence and their lab has repeated problems.

You would not believe, but I phoned about 20 GPs in my city and then started to ask in person until I by pure luck found one. I can't choose much.


----------

